# Burl clamps



## justallan (May 16, 2015)

Well, I finally got around to making a miniature log clamp so I can saw all of the burls that I've been gathering up that came from a fire we had a few years ago.
It's basically the same exact clamping system used on many mills sold. I made it so that each point is independent of the rest so that I can set one stop at the outside and the other in a ways if I need to keep whatever I'm sawing away from the tracks and towards the middle more. The clamp is separate from either stop and set right between them so it's clamping in a triangle. I can saw down to 1" thick without spacers under it and as short as 11" long.
I still need to weld "T"s on the vertical locks and I may add another bunk with stops plus another clamp later, but it's working the way I want for now.
This thing is a blank cutting-son-of-a-gun.
@norman vandyke come on down whenever, just give me a holler first.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (May 16, 2015)

I like the results, but I didn't quite understand how it works. Chuck


----------



## justallan (May 16, 2015)

Blame that on my fine explanation, Chuck.
In the first pic there are 2 stops, each one can move towards the center in the extra square holders to accommodate for round or oval pieces of wood or burls. This way I don't have to do any carving with the chainsaw to make it fit to where the carriage of the mill will be able to pass it.
The second pic is of the clamp. It's centered between the stops rather than like some clamps that are in line with one of the stops. I feel by having 3 points all independent of each other the chance of movement is decreased quite a bit.
For clamp itself I made a mix of a cam-over clamp and a screw type clamp. Here, I get some pics.


----------



## manbuckwal (May 16, 2015)

Looks like it makes great hairsticks for @Tclem 






















I miss all that awesome burl you were posting Allan !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## justallan (May 16, 2015)

Okay, here's a couple pics of the clamp itself and why I did it this way. The biggest reason for how I built it this way was for the simple reason that whatever size chunk of wood you want to saw, you somehow still need more room for the clamps than what you have. (Murphy's Law).
With a screw type clamp you have the total distance of your travel plus the handle using up space either inside the clamp arm using up log space, or outside the clamp arm and getting in the way of the saw carriage.
With the cam-over clamp you have a 4-5" handle that's sticking out and in the way of the saw carriage, plus you can't even use it if your all the way down if you build it like I did.
So, I came up with this mess, LOL. It's basically a cam-over style, but run with a 1" bolt instead of the cam. In the pic is a 1.5" bolt for now, but a 1" with wings will replace it tomorrow. For every turn of the bolt the spike at the top will go twice that distance, plus this clamp can be used all the way to the bottom without interfering with anything else.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## justallan (May 16, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Looks like it makes great hairsticks for @Tclem



I'm yet to see a pic of one of these darned hairsticks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 17, 2015)

Allan, do you have a youtube account? You could make a short video of it in action load it up to YT then post it here.
Just an idea...


----------



## justallan (May 17, 2015)

With the broadband hook-up I have youtube is a big PITA for me and it has to be something I'm really interested in for me to even bother watching it.
I guarantee it would be faster to just hook up to the truck and come out there and show you. LOL
Although it is raining today, HMMMM!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 17, 2015)

Awe poop...oh well.


----------



## justallan (May 17, 2015)

HMMPH! I guess I already have a YT account and didn't know (remember) that I did. I put a test video on there of my stabilizing set-up and that worked. Now I need to figure out how to get it on here. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## manbuckwal (May 17, 2015)

justallan said:


> HMMPH! I guess I already have a YT account and didn't know (remember) that I did. I put a test video on there of my stabilizing set-up and that worked. Now I need to figure out how to get it on here. Any help is greatly appreciated.



Copy and paste the link from the web address bar


----------



## justallan (May 17, 2015)

https://plus.google.com/u/0/1155640...6149835139911813138&oid=115564054626427640273
TESTING for DUMMIES 101


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 17, 2015)

Look at you getting all modern and stuff!!! LOL Heck I ain't figured out Facebook yet. That worked on my side Allan


----------



## justallan (May 17, 2015)

Very cool. Thank you, Rodney.
Crap, now I kind of have to go buy a Go Pro.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (May 26, 2015)

Allen,
Looks like you are pretty handy with metal as well as wood. It sure appears that you have found a good solution to holding those burls.
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2015)

If you load the vid to YTube, copy the url and select the option in the post box that looks like 2 movie film clip pieces. Next to the picture of the mountain. Paste the url in the pop up box that will appear, and choose "embed"...then click post reply...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2015)

PS.....you sound nothing like I had thought you would..


----------



## justallan (May 26, 2015)

You ought to hear me sing! Hopefully I don't sound like that when talking to other folks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (May 28, 2015)

I tried to do a short video of just the clamp that I came up with, We'll see how this goes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan (May 28, 2015)

CRAP!! It worked!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 28, 2015)

I like these, I'm thinking I'll have to add them to my mill one of these days...


----------



## justallan (May 28, 2015)

They're very simple to make and save bunches of room. My biggest reasoning for this style was that any manufacturers clamps that I have seen greatly reduce the width you can clamp and this one gives you a bit more room without the handle being in the way of the carriage.
I made this one real fast with a chop saw, hand grinder and drill press with a bunch of scrap, but it works. Function over fashion.
Crap, now I'm thinking of making a cam style clamp with the handle parallel to the tracks.
Darned this OCD anyway!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 28, 2015)

Uh oh...we've created a youtube monster. 
Be on the look out for the newest YT sensation.....justallan!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 28, 2015)

Hey there's a fbe burl walking around my yard....

NOPE....it's justallan.


Did you see that log just cut itself in quarters?

NOPE....it's justallan.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 28, 2015)




----------

